# Critique Quarter horse gelding



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I've asked for a critique on my horse before, but here's a very recent picture (taken Saturday) and he's gained some more muscle so I was just curious to see what everyone thought


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

nice horse. Good short back, nice hocks and good rear leg angles. NIce short front canons, good pasterns, though I wish he were not in grass ' cause I cant' see the whole pastern nor the hoof.

the neck is set on a bit low, but length and muscling is good. the croup is short and the hip angle steep, even for a QH, with his Sacroilliac joint a bit too far back. this is , IMO, his only real "fault". 
Overall, a very nice horse who looks very useful for many disciplines.

ETA as I look again, I would say that his back is not short (not long) . just seems that way with the saddle on. it's always best to do confo shots w/o a saddle.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

The first thing that stands out is his weak hind quarters. As well as this he is a tiny bit camped out, and he has a straight shoulder.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Funny, I don't see a straight shoulder. I see a good shoulder, of correct angle for a QH. I also don't see camped out behind. so many QH's are just the opposite; either camped under or sickle hocked. this guy doesn't have that. 
I agree that his hindquarters are his weakest link.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Great looking critter! I agree, no straight shoulder and not camped. His coupling looks a little weak, his neck a little thick as well as his throatlatch. Overall very nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I would like more bone, especially in the forelegs. He looks a little over conditioned IMO.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

This actually wasn't meant to be a confo shot, I just took a picture of him and I looked at it later and realized he happened to be standing perfectly square, so I just used it.  
Thanks everyone, I usually get that he has a short/steep croup and his neck ties in a tad low. If you notice anything else let me know!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Overall, I really like him. He's steep through the croup, a bit weak through the HQ, and is a bit pigeon breasted. His knee/cannon attachment sent what I'd like ideally, it's a bit back at the knee, but that is getting picky. For me, his neck ties in a bit low to his withers. 

Now I am going to put on my flame suit, young lady, and shake my finger at you. 1) horse tied by the bit, and 2) reins are on the ground. If that horse set back, he'd do major damage to his mouth and head, and then could get tangled up on those reins. Baaaaaaad. Please be more cautious next time.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Overall, I really like him. He's steep through the croup, a bit weak through the HQ, and is a bit pigeon breasted. His knee/cannon attachment sent what I'd like ideally, it's a bit back at the knee, but that is getting picky. For me, his neck ties in a bit low to his withers.
> 
> Now I am going to put on my flame suit, young lady, and shake my finger at you. 1) horse tied by the bit, and 2) reins are on the ground. If that horse set back, he'd do major damage to his mouth and head, and then could get tangled up on those reins. Baaaaaaad. Please be more cautious next time.


I do understand under most circumstances that that's unsafe, and I understand your concern, but this horse would never pull back. Even if he got spooked, he doesn't make a big deal out of it. I just know him and he's not that way at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Heck, I didnt' even notice the hanging reins!


----------

